# How to find duplicate words in XP WordPad?



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I need to find a list of words in a text document but to do so I would need to find each word one by one. Is there a possible way to have them all found and highlighted at once?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's an option to do what you want in MS Word, but not wordpad as far as I know. You could try other free word processors.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you're a Windows user, I can't recommend Notepad++ enough. Two pluses, remember that. 

You can basically create any type of document or code you want in there, and save it in any format you want. There's a Mac equivalent that I tried (since I have a Mac), but I love Notepad++ so much that I just run that under Wine.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

You can't.

I was bored, so I wrote some code that can find duplicate words for you: http://jsfiddle.net/a8xu31td/embedded/result/

Just paste your text in there and it'll spit out which words occur more than once.

Source code: http://jsfiddle.net/a8xu31td/


----------

